# 11-6-2015: Η ΕΡΤ μετά το μαύρο



## nickel (Jun 12, 2015)

Και τώρα στο κόκκινο;

Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει η ΕΡΤ κομματικό όργανο. Δεν θα θυμίζει Αυγή, Στο Κόκκινο ή Unfollow. Ίσως ούτε BBC. 

Εγώ θέλω ισορροπία ανάμεσα σε καλά προγράμματα που θα φέρνουν λεφτά και ποιοτικά προγράμματα που θα απευθύνονται σε απαιτητικές μειονότητες με την ελπίδα να τις μεγαλώσουν λιγάκι.

Ας καταγράφουμε εδώ κάθε καλή δουλειά και καθετί που μας ενοχλεί.


----------



## meidei (Jun 12, 2015)

Ο ακόμα αυτοδιαχειριζόμενος ΕΡΤ3-Ρ/Σ Μακεδονίας, τον οποίο ακούω κάθε πρωί, σήμερα άσκησε κριτική στους συναδέλφους τους στην Αθήνα για την επιλογή να παίξουν διαφημίσεις κατά την προβολή του ντοκιμαντέρ 'Το Χαμένο Σήμα της Δημοκρατίας'.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2015)

Κρίσιμο ερώτημα: η ΕΡΤ3 θα ξαναλειτουργήσει ή μπαααα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Τίποτε νεότερο για την πρόσληψη των συγγενών των νεκρών και των αλληλεγγύων υπάρχει;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 12, 2015)

Για να μη λέτε ότι φέρω δύο πήρας (και ουχί μπίρας), όσο είδα από την πρώτη μέρα της ΕΡΤ έφερνε όντως λίγο προς Αυγή. 

Απ' την άλλη μεριά, χάρηκα που είδα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Μπακογιαννόπουλο το βράδυ και που απόψε θα δω Γούντι Άλεν και μάλιστα την ταινία που μου έλειπε. Αν τα συνδυάσουν και έχουν ξανά ταινίες με πρόλογο του Μπακογιαννόπουλο και τη γνωστή αθάνατη εισαγωγή με τον Γατόπαρδο (μια που όλα αλλάζουν για να μείνουν ίδια, θα πείτε), θα είμαι πανευτυχής και θα αισθάνομαι και δικαιωμένος που τα 'σκασα και πήρα ξανά τηλεόραση ύστερα από τρία περίπου χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

(Προς το παρόν απαθανατίζω τη σημαδιακή ανωτέρω ανάρτησή σου... :devil:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2015)

Γέλασα μ' αυτό:

*Άρχισε να εκπέμπει διαδικτυακά η NERIT-OPEN*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Δεν παρακολουθώ ΕΡΤ, δεν προλαβαίνω, ραδιόφωνο παίζει συνήθως στο γραφείο μου, στην τηλεόραση βλέπω κυρίως γερμανοτσολιάδες και ξένα κανάλια. Με ενημερώνουν ότι γίνεται εξαιρετική και πολύπλευρη ενημέρωση με ουσιαστική ανάκριση των υπουργών της κυβέρνησης, στους οποίους μάλιστα δίνεται άνετα ο χρόνος να εξηγήσουν τη θέση τους, όπως π.χ. νωρίτερα (μου είπαν) δόθηκε άπλετος και ανεμπόδιστος χρόνος στον κ. Στρατούλη. Αυτόν που έλεγε τις προάλλες στον συνταξιούχο ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι θέλουν να του πάρουν τα 1000 ευρώ και να του δίνουν 240 και 30 επικουρική.

Ο συνταξιούχος φαντάζομαι θα είναι στην ουρά τώρα και θα πιστεύει, αφού του το είπε ο υπουργός του, ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι τού έκοψαν ήδη τη σύνταξη. Μπορεί να είναι και ευτυχής που η εθνοσωτήριος τού διέσωσε τη μισή. Και θα ψηφίσει Όχι, βέβαια, αφού του τα εξήγησε σωστά ο εντιμότατος κ. Στρατούλης. Ατυχώς, οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν έκαναν στον υπουργό μια σχετική ερώτηση, μπας και καταλάβει ο συνταξιούχος ποιος του έκοψε τη σύνταξη και τυπώνει πολύχρωμα χαρτάκια για να έχει την τσέπη του γεμάτη λεφτά (όπως επίσης υποσχέθηκε στον συνταξιούχο ο κ. Στρατούλης).

Υποθέτω όμως ότι είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι που άνοιξε ξανά αυτός ο φάρος πολυφωνίας και δημοκρατίας.


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> στην τηλεόραση βλέπω κυρίως *γερμανοτσολιάδες* και ξένα κανάλια.



Ντόκτορ, καλημέρα. Επειδή είναι η δεύτερη φορά από το πρωί που χρησιμοποιείς αυτή την έκφραση, ελπίζω ότι απλώς υπονοείς ότι οι οπαδοί του Όχι θεωρούν γερμανοτσολιάδες τους οπαδούς του Ναι (το λέω πολύ σχηματικά χάριν συντομίας) και ότι δεν το εξειδικεύεις στα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω ότι συνάδει και πολύ με τις εκκλήσεις για νηφαλιότητα που κάνετε όλοι σας. Δηλαδή να αρχίσω κι εγώ να γράφω ότι διαβάζω αναλύσεις εαμοβούλγαρων ή ότι οι φίλοι μου είναι κομμουνιστοσυμμορίτες; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2015)

Στάθη, έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλά εδώ και πέντε χρόνια από σημερινούς οπαδούς του Όχι (και με αναγκάζεις εδώ να σου θυμίσω ξανά ποιοι είναι *όλοι* οι υποστηρικτές του Όχι) και είναι προφανές ότι έχω απασφαλίσει. Διευκρινίζω, ωστόσο, αφού το θεωρείς απαραίτητο, ότι δεν το εννοώ συλλήβδην και για κανένα από όλα τα ενεργά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, και θα προσπαθώ περισσότερο ώστε να μην δημιουργείται καν καμία τέτοια υπόνοια. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, είπαμε. Με μπιρίτσες.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

Εκτός από γερμανοτσολιάδες (και νεοφιλελέδες, που ξέφτισε πια), οι οπαδοί του "Ναι" αποκαλούνται πλέον και "βολεμένοι".


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2015)

Είπαμε, όλα αυτά τα δίπολα είναι για τα σκουπίδια. Ιδίως αν βάλουμε κάτω τα ταξικά, τα συμφέροντα, το ποιοι είναι βολεμένοι και ποιοι έχουν έξω τα ευρώ τους, γίνεται ακόμα πιο σαφές ότι πρέπει να πολεμάμε συνέχεια αυτούς τους τεχνητούς διχασμούς. Ποιοι ανήκουν π.χ. στο κλαμπ της δραχμής; Κάποιοι αριστεροί που νομίζουν ότι έτσι θα μπορούν να στήσουν το δικό τους καθεστώς, κάποιοι οικονομολόγοι της φωτιάς, κάποιοι απληροφόρητοι αφελείς και, κυρίως, όσοι ντόπιοι και ξένοι έχουν οικονομικό συμφέρον από τη δραχμική εξαθλίωση της χώρας. Ωραίο κλαμπ, απόλυτα ομοιογενές!


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2015)

Έχει περάσει τόσο πολύ στον κοινό διάλογο η έκφραση που και χτες η Γκάρντιαν είχε επικεφαλίδα στο άρθρο για τη συγκέντρωση
We are not traitors insist Greek Yes campaigners (καλά, για την ουδετερότητα του άρθρου δε σχολιάζω, αλλά είπαμε, οι μισοί Άγγλοι χαίρονται να βλέπουν την ΕΕ να έχει προβλήματα κι οι άλλοι μισοί νομίζουν ότι πας αριστερός άγιος)

Στα σχόλια κάτω από το άρθρο κάποιοι Άγγλοι που δεν ξέρουν από Ελλάδα είχαν γράψει οf course they are not traitors, it's a democracy, everybody is entitled to their opinion κλπ κλπ κλπ. Οι κακόμοιροι. Νομίζουν ότι είμαστε ΣΕΚ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2015)

Μέχρι να πιάσουμε καινούργιο νήμα για τα ΜΜΕ:

Από το νομοσχέδιο για τις άδειες λειτουργίας των τηλεοπτικών σταθμών που έχει τεθεί σε δημόσια διαβούλευση:

στ. Διασφαλίζονται θέσεις εργασίας και δημιουργούνται νέες, με καθορισμό ελαχίστων ορίων απασχολούμενου προσωπικού των υποψηφίων ανά κατηγορία και συγκεκριμένα τουλάχιστον 400 άτομα για τους εθνικής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα, 50 άτομα για εθνικής εμβέλειας μη ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα, 20 άτομα για τους περιφερειακής εμβέλειας. Όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι θα είναι πλήρους απασχόλησης.
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/se-dimosia-diaboyleysi-nomosxedio-gia-tis-adeies-ton-kanalion

Δηλαδή, αν αποφασίσω να ξεκινήσω σήμερα κανάλι εθνικής εμβέλειας, θα πρέπει να στήσω με το καλημέρα οργανόγραμμα θέσεων εργασίας για τουλάχιστον 400 άτομα; Θα μου επιτρέψουν να εισπράττω και από το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2015)

Μιλάμε για έλεγχο σοβιετικού τύπου πάνω στα ΜΜΕ; 400 εργαζόμενοι και όλοι πλήρους απασχόλησης; Απίστευτο και αηδιαστικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Μαθαίνει τα φωτογραφικά νομοθετικά κόλπα γρήγορα η νέα συγκυβέρνηση. 350 άτομα η διαφορά μεταξύ ενημερωτικού και μη ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα. 

Η πρώτη απορία: πού είναι ο ορισμός; Πώς διασφαλίζεται ότι ένας σταθμός μη ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα δεν θα κάνει ενημέρωση -- και ποιος και πώς θα τον εμποδίσει; Θα επιτρέπεται ένας σταθμός μη ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα να κάνει ενημέρωση μέσω ΜΚΔ ή με βιντεάκια στο γιουτιούμπ;

Η δεύτερη απορία: πώς υπολογίζονται αυτοί οι αριθμοί; Πρέπει να έχει π.χ. ιδιόκτητα συνεργεία και λινκ με διπλοτριπλοβάρδιες ή θα μπορεί να νοικιάζει; Πόσοι θα είναι οι δημοσιογράφοι και πόσο το υποστηρικτικό προσωπικό; Υπάρχει π.χ. νομοθετική πρόβλεψη για το ελάχιστο προσωπικό, δημοσιογραφικό και υποστηρικτικό, μιας εφημερίδας πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας (από αυτές που επιτρέπεται να δημοσιεύουν ισολογισμούς);


----------



## rogne (Jul 23, 2015)

Πολλοί σάς φαίνονται 400 εργαζόμενοι για εθνικό κανάλι; Τίποτα δεν είναι, όλοι οι υπάρχοντες τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοι έχουν παραπάνω (και κατά πολύ). Ξέρω π.χ. ότι το Mega είχε 800 μέχρι πριν δυο χρόνια περίπου, όταν και έκανε σημαντικές περικοπές, χωρίς πάντως να φτάσει τους 400, ούτε κατά διάνοια. Τώρα, οι 50 των εθνικών "μη ενημερωτικών" καναλιών (τύπου MAD, φαντάζομαι), πολλά χμμμ...


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2015)

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις κανάλι με δέκα άτομα- όλο το προγραμμα αγορασμένο από αλλού και να χρειάζεσαι μόνο άτομα να κάνουν βάρδιες να προβάλλουν το πρόγραμμα. Έτσι δεν είναι άλλωστε τα κανάλια που δείχνουν όλο ταινίες και σηριαλ; Και να είσαι όχι μόνο εθνικής αλλά παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας. Τους άλλους 30-40 τί τους κάνεις;


----------



## rogne (Jul 23, 2015)

Ναι, SBE, και με ένα άτομο φτιάχνεις κανάλι -- στο youtube βέβαια, αλλά αν σου δώσουν συχνότητα, το κάνεις και τηλεοπτικό. Το ερώτημα, φυσικά, είναι γιατί να σου δώσουν συχνότητα. 

Αυτό που περιγράφεις πάντως είναι ακριβό μοντέλο και περιορίζεται στα συνδρομητικά μπουκέτα, και στην Ελλάδα αλλά και διεθνώς. Πολύ φτηνότερα σου έρχονται οι 50 εργαζόμενοι, αν είσαι καναλάρχης.


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2015)

H Nova έχει πενήντα κανάλια και 240 εργαζόμενους. 

Και γιατί σου δίνουν συχνότητα: γιατί παρουσιάζεις μια καλή πρόταση για το τι θα δείχνεις* και έχεις τα χρήματα για την άδεια. 
Μια καλή πρόταση είναι να έχεις π.χ. κανάλι που δείχνει μόνο τούρκικα σίριαλ και να το λες π.χ. ΚλαψΛυγμ TV. Χωρίς ειδήσεις, χωρίς καινούργιο πρόγραμμα κλπ. Χρειάζονται 400 άτομα για κάτι τέτοιο; Γιατί όχι 399; Ή 450;

Όπως βλέπεις, το ερώτημα είναι αν είναι καλή ιδέα να υπάρχει προκαθορισμένοος ελάχιστος αριθμός εργαζομένων σε επιχειρήσεις που δεν έχει σχέση ο αριθμός των υπαλλήλων με το προϊόν της επιχείρησης ή με θέματα ασφάλειας της λειτουργίας, όπως γίνεται π.χ. σε αεροπορικές και ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις, σε επιχειρήσεις που θέλουν πιστοποίηση κλπ.


* που είναι τελείως φλου, αφού είχαμε τα τελευταία 25 χρόνια από το Μέγα μέχρι το κανάλι του Λεβέντη


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή, αν αποφασίσω να ξεκινήσω σήμερα κανάλι εθνικής εμβέλειας, θα πρέπει να στήσω με το καλημέρα οργανόγραμμα θέσεων εργασίας για τουλάχιστον 400 άτομα;



Η απορία μου δεν αφορούσε το μεγαλύτερο ιδιωτικό κανάλι, αλλά την περίπτωση που ένα καινούργιο κανάλι θέλει να έχει εθνική εμβέλεια (να το βλέπουν και στη Δράμα και στα Χανιά) χωρίς να έχει οπωσδήποτε ανταποκριτές πλήρους ή μερικής απασχόλησης σε όλα τα μεγάλα επαρχιακά κέντρα. 

Η υπερρύθμιση σε θέματα απασχόλησης προκαλεί ανεργία στο τέλος. Η σημερινή κυβέρνηση, πάνω στην ήδη υπερρυθμιστική τάση του κράτους μας, προσθέτει μια κάποια απέχθεια που νιώθει για την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία, με πασπάλισμα από ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απέχθεια για τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ. 

Θα καταντήσει να ελπίζουμε ότι θα έρχεται η τρόικα να της σφυρίζει φάουλ σε κάθε τέτοια ρύθμιση, που άλλωστε έχει και κάποιον ολιγοπωλιακό χαρακτήρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Η προσπάθεια ρύθμισης ενός πολιτικά κρίσιμου τομέα (ειδησεογραφικό κανάλι) που εξελίσσεται τεχνολογικά ραγδαία είναι αλυσιτελής. Πώς θα ενταχθούν σε αυτό το πλαίσιο π.χ. τα κανάλια που θα διακινούνται μέσω διαδικτύου; Πώς θα εμποδιστεί ένα τοπικό κανάλι να γίνεται πανελλήνιο μέσω π.χ. δορυφορικής εκπομπής και αναμετάδοσης από τις ψηφιακές πλατφόρμες;

Όταν στη δεκαετία του 1980 υπήρχε το απόλυτο κρατικό μονοπώλιο στην τηλεοπτική ενημέρωση και ο υπ. τύπου του ΠΑΣΟΚ Δημ. Μαρούδας απειλούσε να καταρρίψει τους δορυφόρους με τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα που θα πετούσαν μέσα στον εθνικό εναέριο χώρο (!), ένας διαφημιστής και ραδιοπαραγωγός ονόματι Γ. Καρατζαφέρης έγινε σημαντικός πολιτικός παίκτης παράγοντας και διανέμοντας βιντεοκασέτες με αντιπολιτευόμενο πρόγραμμα (η κυβέρνηση είχε υποτιμήσει την κατά κεφαλή αύξηση των βίντεο στην κοινωνία).


----------



## rogne (Jul 23, 2015)

Για μισό λεπτό, τι συζητάμε; Υπάρχει μήπως καμιά χώρα στον πλανήτη, "σοβιετική" ή μη, που να έχει όσα εθνικά (μη συνδρομητικά, SBE...) τηλεοπτικά κανάλια καπνίσει στον καθένα; Πού να μη βάζει αυστηρούς όρους για το μοίρασμα των (*περιορισμένων*) τηλεοπτικών συχνοτήτων; Τι σχέση έχει η τεχνολογία εδώ; Ας πάει ο κάθε αετονύχης να εκπέμπει εθνικά με όποιο τρόπο θέλει (αν ήταν τόσο απλό βέβαια, θα γινόταν ήδη κατά κόρον, αλλά δεν το βλέπω), τι πάει να πει αυτό; Ότι επειδή γίνεται δυνητικά, ε, κάλλιο να το κάνουμε τσίρκο εξαρχής; Και γιατί να μην κάνουμε το ίδιο παντού; Ειλικρινά, δεν σας πιάνω.

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι οι 400 ή οι 50 εργαζόμενοι, ξαναλέω ότι μιλάμε για πολύ μικρά νούμερα, και θα συμφωνήσουμε, φαντάζομαι, ότι θα/πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλες ακριβές προϋποθέσεις, υποδομές, πρόγραμμα κλπ., εκτός από τους εργαζόμενους. Και καλώς θα/πρέπει να υπάρχουν. Για ελεύθερη πανεθνική τηλεοπτική μετάδοση μιλάμε, όχι για το "Βασικά καλησπέρα σας".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Δες π.χ. τι γίνεται στην Ιταλία ή, σε κάτι πιο φτωχικό και κοντινό, στη Σερβία.

Αλλά συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Εφόσον οι πόροι είναι περιορισμένοι (που δεν είναι πια τόσο περιορισμένοι όσο παλιότερα, επειδή με τις ψηφιακές συχνότητες χωράνε 4-8 κανάλια στη θέση καθενός από τα 40 κανάλια του φάσματος των υπερβραχέων) να δοθούν με δημοπρασία και τέρμα. Τα 30 τόσα ψηφιακά στην Αττική πιάνουν 7 ή 8 θέσεις καναλιών, νομίζω.

Πώς προκύπτει ότι το δημόσιο πρέπει να έχει λόγο και για την υποδομή του μειοδότη (πέρα από το σωστό ή λάθος); Πώς θα μας φαινόταν αν στις δημοπρασίες για τις συχνότητες της τηλεφωνίας έμπαινε και δομική προδιαγραφή ανάλογη με τα τότε στάνταρ του αναλογικού και ενσύρματου ΟΤΕ;

Και γιατί τονίζεις αυτό το «ελεύθερη» και «πανεθνική»; Θέλω να πω, το ελεύθερη μου φαίνεται αυτονόητο και το πανεθνική δεν μου φαίνεται ότι κουβαλάει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο βάρος. Και οι μεγάλες εφημερίδες ελεύθερες και πανεθνικές είναι.


----------



## rogne (Jul 23, 2015)

Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω... Δηλαδή εμφανίζεται ένας εκκεντρικός δισεκατομμυριούχος πλειοδότης, υποθέτω (όχι μειοδότης), σκάει ένα κάρο λεφτά για τη συχνότητα, και μετά δείχνει 24 ώρες το 24ωρο τον εαυτό του, να κάνει διάφορα (το έχετε δει σε ταινία πάνω-κάτω, σωστά). Να του τη δώσει τη συχνότητα το δημόσιο; Να δώσει και δέκα-είκοσι ακόμα σε κάτι φίλους του με επίσης ιδιαίτερα γούστα; Δυο-τρεις απ' αυτούς ίσως να 'ναι λίγο ναζί, κάνας-δυο ακόμα ίσως ν' αρέσκονται να έχουν στη δούλεψή τους σκλάβους, αλλά ψιλά γράμματα. Τέλος πάντων, θα βγάλει λεφτά το δημόσιο, σίγουρα, και ο πληθυσμός ας κάνει ό,τι καταλαβαίνει, ελευθερία έχουμε. Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, θα μπορούσε το δημόσιο να βγάλει ακόμα περισσότερα αν έκανε το ίδιο παντού. Πανεπιστήμια, για παράδειγμα: ένα για μανεκέν, ένα για ναυαγοσώστες, ένα για μπάντζι-τζάμπερς... Τόσοι παράξενοι λεφτάδες υπάρχουν εκεί έξω, σίγουρα θα τους ενδιέφερε να πούλαγαν κρατικά αναγνωρισμένα πτυχία σε διάφορα παλαβά αντικείμενα. 

Στα σοβαρά: σε μερικά πράγματα υπάρχουν και θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν κριτήρια, που θα τα θέτει το δημόσιο. Παντού έτσι γίνεται, λυπάμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Σωστά, πλειοδότης. Και θα πρέπει να είναι και πάμπλουτος και να με πληρώνει πολλά (μαζί και με πολλούς άλλους, φαντάζομαι) για να με αναγκάσει να τον παρακολουθώ 24 ώρες το 24ωρο να κάνει τα διάφορα παλαβά του.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, δεν καταλαβαίνω καν τι εννοείς κατά βάθος. Ότι εκτός από τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων, σε επόμενη φάση θα πρέπει το δημόσιο να ελέγχει και το πρόγραμμα των ιδιωτικών μέσων ενημέρωσης; Επειδή οι συχνότητες είναι «σπάνιο» δημόσιο αγαθό (που είδαμε ότι δεν είναι πια); Και αν είναι, γιατί να το διαχειρίζεται η όποια κυβέρνηση και όχι μια υπερ/διακομματική αρχή; Αλλά εδώ που τα λέμε, γιατί να μείνουμε στις συχνότητες, γιατί όχι και στα περιεχόμενα των εφημερίδων; Δεν είναι η «ενημέρωση» ένα πολύτιμο δημόσιο αγαθό; Μπορεί να εμφανιστεί ένας πολυεκατομμυριούχος εργολήπτης δημοσίων έργων και να ανοίξει μια εφημερίδα και να μεταστρέφει την κοινή γνώμη και να ανεβοκαταβάζει κυβερνήσεις; Α, γίνεται ήδη; Ε, να το μαζέψουμε, επειγόντως, και να μην κάνουμε ΣΔΙΤ σκουπιδιών π.χ. 

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης τι εννοείς «ιδιαίτερα γούστα». Μαγειρικά, ας πούμε, ή ποδοσφαιρικά ή τι άλλο; Εφόσον καλύπτονται από τη γενική νομοθεσία (που προβλέπει διάφορα που απαγορεύονται να προωθούνται και να διαφημίζονται και να διακινούνται στον δημόσιο χώρο), τι άλλο πρόβλημα υπάρχει;

Από την άλλη, μάθαμε πια ότι ούτε η δημόσια ιδιοκτησία των πανεθνικών καναλιών μάς απαλλάσσει από την υπερπροβολή του «ιδιοκτήτη». Μήπως ξέρει κανείς π.χ. πόσες φορές έχει επαναλάβει το δημόσιο κανάλι της Βουλής την παρουσίαση των εργασιών της «Επιτροπής Αλήθειας» το τελευταίο δεκαπενθήμερο; 

Και ας σκεφτούμε με την ευκαιρία: πού αλλού μπορούμε να φέρουμε μια καλύτερη τάξη και μια καλύτερη οργάνωση, ώστε να μην πλήττεται ο πληθυσμός; Ας πούμε, να μην επιτρέπουμε την προμήθεια ηλεκτρονικών βιβλίων και μουσικής και αντικειμένων και χώρου αποθήκευσης από το εξωτερικό χωρίς την έγκριση μιας επιτροπής που θα ελέγχει τη σκοπιμότητα. Α, το πετύχαμε ήδη κι αυτό; Ωραία. Να ελέγχουμε τι ποσά θα διακινεί από τις καταθέσεις του ο κάθε πολίτης για να μην τις σπαταλάει; Α, κι αυτό το πετύχαμε, ωραία. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα δούμε και πολλά άλλα τέτοια ακόμα στο άμεσο μέλλον μας.

Οπότε είναι αναμφίβολο ότι τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν πολύ καλά στη χώρα και προφανώς θα πηγαίνουν ακόμα καλύτερα.

(Και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με κριτήρια που θέτει το Δημόσιο, με τις φωτογραφίες και με τα τεχνητά εμπόδια έχω πρόβλημα.)


----------



## rogne (Jul 24, 2015)

Δρ., εγώ πάντως θέλω να νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ. Δεν είναι πολλά τα δημόσια αγαθά, οι συχνότητες (λιγότερες ή περισσότερες) είναι ένα από αυτά, σε αυτές λοιπόν κουμάντο θα κάνει/πρέπει να κάνει το δημόσιο. Να είναι η κυβέρνηση, μια διακομματική επιτροπή, το ανώτατο ή το κατώτατο σοβιέτ, οι Επτά Σοφοί, εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνει (τέλος πάντων, όχι, είναι άλλο θέμα όμως αυτό και δεν ενδιαφέρει εδώ). Και στο πρόγραμμα θα απαιτεί λοιπόν πληρότητα το δημόσιο, και ισότιμη γεωγραφική εκπροσώπηση θα θέτει ως προϋπόθεση, και πολιτική ισοτιμία, και σεβασμό των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, και διασφάλιση των εργασιακών σχέσεων, και ένα σωρό άλλα. Σαφώς δεν θα/πρέπει να βγάζει το δημόσιο τα αγαθά του σε δημοπρασία για να τα πάρει ο πλειοδότης, και πέραν τούτου ουδέν. 

Και, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, δεν χρειάζεται να λέμε ό,τι να 'ναι για να κάνουμε κριτική στην κυβέρνηση, η οποία, να 'ναι καλά, δίνει καθημερινά θαυμάσιους λόγους και για κριτική, και για μούτζες ακόμα. Εν προκειμένω, αν τα νούμερα "400", "50", "20" κλπ. τα θεωρούμε αυθαίρετα και φωτογραφικά (ιδίως αυτό, και θα ήθελα να μάθω επ' αυτού τι υπόνοιες υπάρχουν), αυτό είναι από μόνο του μια σοβαρή κριτική, που χάνει το δίκιο της όταν την τραβάει κανείς σε άκρα τύπου "όλα στο σφυρί", "δημόσιο=ολοκληρωτισμός" κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2015)

Rogne, οι συχνότητες δεν είναι λίγες, έχεις μείνει πίσω καμιά δεκαετία τουλάχιστον. 
Και ναι, υπάρχουν κανάλια που έχουν πρόγραμμα κονσέρβα, και ζουν με διαφημίσεις. Π.χ. εδώ στο ΗΒ έχουμε ένα που δείχνει όλη μέρα αμερικάνικά σήριαλ του '60, του '70 και του '80 και τηλεταινίες της ίδιας εποχής. Το βλέπει κανείς; Προφανώς, και να πω την αμαρτία μου, έχω κι εγώ καθίσει να παρακολουθήσω το Μικρό Σπίτι στο Λιβάδι και τους Γουόλτον, από νοσταλγία, από περιέργεια να δω πώς μοιάζουν τώρα και υπάρχουν φορές που όντως δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο να δεις κανέναν από τα εκατό-τόσα ψηφιακά κανάλια που είναι δωρεάν, ελεύθερα και πανεθνικά. 
Τα κανάλια που περιγράφεις υπάρχουν κι αυτά, είναι καμιά εικοσαριά και προφανώς είναι συνδρομητικά γιατί αν δεν ήταν θα ξεσηκωνόταν ο κόσμος ότι έχει τσόντα όλο το 24ωρο στο σαλόνι τους κι μπορεί κατά λάθος να την δουν τα παιδιά τους. 

Τώρα, ότι πάντα θα υπάρχουν κριτήρια που θα τα θέτει το δημόσιο, δε νομίζω ότι διαφωνεί κανένας. Μπορούμε όμως να τα συζητάμε και να κρίνουμε τη δουλειά που κάνει το δημόσιο, κι αυτό κάνουμε τώρα. Και το ερώτημα παραμένει: *πρέπει το δημόσιο να λέει πόσοι εργάζονται σε μια επιχείρηση, όταν αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το προϊόν της επιχείρησης και με ζητήματα ασφαλείας ή τυποποίησης;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

Κερδίζω λοιπόν την Κυριακή τα 8,5 εκατομμύρια στο Τζόκερ και προκειμένου να τα έχω κλειδωμένα στην τράπεζα αποφασίζω να τα κάνω κάτι. Βρίσκω τους αρμόδιους σε ένα μεγάλο και γενικά έγκυρο (αλλά όχι απαραίτητα τεράστιο) ειδησεογραφικό κανάλι, ας πούμε π.χ. το France 24 (άλλοι θα πρότειναν, ξέρω γω, το FOX, το Russia Today ή την Deutsche Welle), και κάνω την εξής συμφωνία:

(1) Να αναμεταδίδω ζωντανά τα δελτία ειδήσεών τους με εγγυημένη ταυτόχρονη (καλή) μετάφραση.
(2) Να αναμεταδίδω καλομεταφρασμένα τα ντοκιμαντέρ και όποιες από τις πολιτικές εκπομπές τους θεωρώ ενδιαφέρουσες (π.χ. για θέματα παγκοσμιοποίησης, Ευρώπης κλπ) 
(3) Να εκπέμπω ένα απλό ολιγόλεπτο δελτίο ειδήσεων (όπως κάνουν τα περισσότερα κανάλια του εξωτερικού) χωρίς υπερπαραγωγή με 15 δημοσιογράφους να τσακώνονται με 15 πολιτικούς κάθε δύο ώρες. Το δελτίο θα είναι βασισμένο στις ανακοινώσεις του ΑΠΕ και σε 2-3 ρεπόρτερ, για πολύ κρίσιμα θέματα. (Με άλλα λόγια, δεν θα στέλνω λινκ για να πάρει την τελευταία δήλωση του κάθε πολιτικού λάιβ).
(4) Να εκπέμπω τοπικά και ειδικά (αθλητικά, πολιτιστικά) δελτία ειδήσεων με την ίδια λογική.
(5) Να έχω εναλλάξ μια εκπομπή πολιτικού διαλόγου και μια εκπομπή διαλόγου για κοινωνικά θέματα κάθε μέρα. Σε καλό επίπεδο. Όχι κλοτσοπατινάδες.
(6) Σε επόμενη φάση, να προσπαθήσω να παράγω δικά μου ντοκιμαντέρ με εξωτερικούς παραγωγούς για να τα προωθήσω από το κανάλι με το οποίο συνεργάζομαι.

Είναι καλό για ειδησεογραφικό κανάλι αυτό που περιγράφω; Πόσο μόνιμο προσωπικό χρειάζεται; Είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό για τη χώρα; Πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από την όποια επιτροπή; Πόσο θα μου κοστίσει, τελικά; Και τέλος, η ερώτηση των 8,5 εκατομμυρίων: Θα το βλέπει κανένας και θα βρω διαφημίσεις για να βγαίνουν τα έξοδα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

Και με την ευκαιρία, ας έχουμε εδώ ολόκληρο το σχετικό άρθρο του νομοσχεδίου (η ποσόστωση του προσωπικού είναι πιο λεπτομέρής):

Άρθρο 09: Απασχολούμενο προσωπικό

1. Οι υποψήφιοι προς αδειοδότηση πάροχοι περιεχομένου υποχρεούνται να απασχολούν, ανάλογα με την κατηγορία της εμβέλειας (εθνικής ή περιφερειακής) και το είδος του προγράμματος (ενημερωτικού, γενικού ή θεματικού περιεχομένου, ή μη ενημερωτικού), συγκεκριμένο ετήσιο μέσο όρο προσωπικού πλήρους απασχόλησης, σε θέσεις δημοσιογράφων, τεχνικού προσωπικού και διοικητικού προσωπικού, με σύμβαση εργασίας, σύμφωνα με τους όρους που προβλέπονται στην οικεία εργατική και κοινωνικοασφαλιστική νομοθεσία.

2. Το προσωπικό των υποψηφίων προς αδειοδότηση παρόχων περιεχομένου πρέπει να απαρτίζεται τουλάχιστον από:

α. τετρακόσια (400) άτομα για άδεια εθνικής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα γενικού περιεχομένου
β. διακόσια (200) άτομα για άδεια εθνικής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα θεματικού περιεχομένου
γ. πενήντα (50) άτομα για άδεια εθνικής εμβέλειας μη ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα
δ. είκοσι (20) άτομα για άδεια περιφερειακής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού ή μη χαρακτήρα.

3. Για τον προσδιορισμό του αριθμού του ετήσιου μέσου όρου των εργαζομένων, κατά τα αναφερόμενα στην ανωτέρω παράγραφο, λαμβάνεται υπόψη ο αριθμός των εργαζόμενων που απασχολούνται είκοσι (20) τουλάχιστον ημέρες τον αντίστοιχο υπολογιζόμενο μήνα.

4. Με την προκήρυξη του Ε.Σ.Ρ. καθορίζονται τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά που υποχρεούνται να υποβάλουν οι υποψήφιοι προς απόδειξή των προϋποθέσεων που αφορούν την απασχόληση του προσωπικού κατά τις αναφερόμενες στην παράγραφο 2 διακρίσεις, τα οποία περιλαμβάνουν κατ΄ ελάχιστο κατάσταση προσωπικού, όπως έχει κατατεθεί στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας, με μνεία των ειδικοτήτων των εργαζομένων, της ημερομηνίας πρόσληψης και του ωραρίου απασχόλησής τους.

5. Σε περίπτωση που υποψήφιος προς αδειοδότηση δεν απασχολεί τον, κατά τα ως άνω, οριζόμενο ελάχιστο αριθμό προσωπικού, κατά τον χρόνο υποβολής της υποψηφιότητάς του, υποχρεούται να υποβάλει υπεύθυνη δήλωση με την οποία βεβαιώνει ότι, εντός χρονικού διαστήματος τριών (3) μηνών από τη χορήγηση της άδειας, θα απασχολεί τον προβλεπόμενο ελάχιστο αριθμό προσωπικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κερδίζω λοιπόν την Κυριακή τα 8,5 εκατομμύρια στο Τζόκερ [...]



Σύμφωνα με ιδιωτική ενημέρωση που είχα από άνθρωπο που προφανώς κάθισε και διάβασε και άλλα άρθρα του ν/σ, χρειάζονται 50 άτομα σύμφωνα με το νέο νομοσχέδιο, καθώς για να λογίζεται κανάλι ως ενημερωτικό, χρειάζεται δελτίο ειδήσεων τουλάχιστον 1 ώρας και να είναι πρωτότυπο (όχι αναμετάδοση άλλου).

Επομένως, το εμπορικό κόνσεπτ διευκολύνεται. Απλώς να κερδίσουμε το τζόκερ μας μένει...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Δεν έχω καθίσει να διαβάσω το νομοσχέδιο για να δω αν επιχειρεί να επιβάλει άλλες ρυθμίσεις εκτός από αυτή με το απασχολούμενο προσωπικό. Δεν θεωρώ πάντως πιθανό, πέρα από το διαχωρισμό σε ενημερωτικά και μη κανάλια, να γίνεται κουβέντα στο νομοσχέδιο για το περιεχόμενο του προγράμματος — αυτά ρυθμίζονται από την υπόλοιπη νομοθεσία. Δεν είδα πουθενά αν θα ληφθεί υπόψη κατά πόσο λειτουργεί ήδη ένα κανάλι, με υποδομή, προσωπικό και υποχρεώσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2015)

Δελτίο ειδήσεων μιας ώρας!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Το κεντρικό δελτίο του BBC είναι αυστηρά μισή ώρα (ΟΚ, ας πούμε ότι είναι κανάλι ποικίλης ύλης, 50 άτομα). Το CNN κλπ είναι μισή ώρα (top of the hour) και μετά μισή ώρα ενημερωτικά προγράμματα, όχι ειδήσεις. Το ίδιο είναι και το Αλ Τζαζίρα, το RT, BBC News κι όλα τα άλλα κανάλια που πιάνω εδώ στην Εσπερία. 
Αντί να καταργήσουμε τα ατέρμονα δελτία ειδήσεων με μπόλικα παραγεμίσματα που δεν είναι ειδήσεις, τα επιβάλλουμε κιόλας;

Δόκτορα, στην ιδέα που περιγράφεις βλέπω το εξής παραθυράκι: θα το ανοίξεις το κανάλι σαν εθνικής εμβέλειας ποικίλης ύλης και θα βαφτίσεις ποικίλη ύλη/ εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα τις ειδησεογραφικές εκπομπές. Το σλόγκαν σου δεν θα λέει π.χ. το μεγάλο κανάλι της ενημέρωσης ή η πιο έγκυρη ενημέρωση της πιάτσας, αλλά κάτι πιο αερολογικό, π.χ. σ'εμάς μαθαίνεις τα πάντα ή εδώ το φρέσκο πράμα. :twit:

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξεχνάς το άλλο: ότι οι πιο πολλές εκπομπές που βλέπουμε στα κανάλια δεν είναι εσωτερικές παραγωγές αλλά παράγονται από τρίτους που τις πουλάνε στο κανάλι. Αυτό μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και ειδήσεις και αθλητικά κλπ. Δηλαδή μπορείς να έχεις πλήρες πρόγραμμα όλο φτιαγμένο από εξωτερικό προσωπικό. 

Τώρα, για τα εργατικά: τί ορίζεται σαν πλήρης απασχόληση; Ρωτάω γιατί στο ΗΒ έχω δει αγγελίες που τονίζουν _πλήρης απασχόληση 30 ώρες_ με ανάλογο μισθό, και πάντα υποψιαζόμουν ότι πρόκειται για κάποιο παραθυράκι (άλλωστε κι οι εκπαιδευτικοί εργάζονται πολύ λιγότερες ώρες από 40ωρο). 
Βάζεις στα χαρτιά την καθαρίστρια, τον φύλακα κλπ σαν βοηθούς παραγωγής (γενικός τίτλος που σημαίνει παιδί για θελήματα, άλλωστε η καθαριότητα βοηθάει την παραγωγή) ή βοηθό παραγωγού β' ή γ' και με λίγο τέντωμα απο δω κι από κει βρίσκεις δέκα υπαλλήλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δόκτορα, στην ιδέα που περιγράφεις βλέπω το εξής παραθυράκι: θα το ανοίξεις το κανάλι σαν εθνικής εμβέλειας ποικίλης ύλης και θα βαφτίσεις ποικίλη ύλη/ εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα τις ειδησεογραφικές εκπομπές. Το σλόγκαν σου δεν θα λέει π.χ. το μεγάλο κανάλι της ενημέρωσης ή η πιο έγκυρη ενημέρωση της πιάτσας, αλλά κάτι πιο αερολογικό, π.χ. σ'εμάς μαθαίνεις τα πάντα ή εδώ το φρέσκο πράμα. :twit:


Μα είπα ήδη ότι αυτό θα κάνω...


----------



## Zann (Jul 24, 2015)

Δυο ερωτήσεις, αν ξέρει κανείς:

1. Υπάρχουν άλλες κατηγορίες επιχειρήσεων στην Ελλάδα όπου ο αριθμός των εργαζομένων ορίζεται από νόμο;
2. Υπάρχουν άλλες χώρες όπου ο αριθμός των εργαζομένων ενός τηλεοπτικού καναλιού (ή ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού, ή εφημερίδας κλπ) ορίζεται από νόμο;

Είμαι υπέρ του να παρεμβαίνει ο νομοθέτης σε θέματα εργατικής ασφάλειας, υγείας εργαζομένων κλπ. Συντρέχει εδώ κάτι παρόμοιο; (οκ τρεις ερωτήσεις!)


----------



## rogne (Jul 30, 2015)

_Μύθος η αδειοδότηση, λένε οι ιδιοκτήτες_


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 30, 2015)

rogne said:


> _Μύθος η αδειοδότηση, λένε οι ιδιοκτήτες_



Δείτε καλύτερα την αρχική ανακοίνωση, γιατί το παραπάνω link είναι παραπλανητικό: ισχυρίζεται ότι «Στο κείμενο δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά, ούτε στα σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί» (ενώ η ανακοίνωση αναφέρει «σε μία αγορά η οποία έχει πληγεί δραματικά εν μέσω κρίσης, σημειώνοντας ακόμη και 48% μείωση τζίρου, ιδίως λόγω της κατακόρυφης μείωσης των διαφημιστικών εσόδων, οι άμεσες και έμμεσες οικονομικές επιβαρύνσεις που προβλέπει το σχέδιο νόμου κρίνονται παράλογες και εξοντωτικές, όπως σχολιάζουν παράγοντες της αγοράς.»), και μιλάει επίσης για «αποφάσεις της Ολομέλειας του ΣτΕ, όπου γίνεται λόγος για αντισυνταγματική λειτουργία, μέσω της κατάληψης των συχνοτήτων» (ενώ ξέρουμε ότι οι συχνότητες είναι άπειρες - στην αρχική ανακοίνωση: «Με δεδομένο ότι η τεχνολογική πρόοδος έχει υπέρ-πολλαπλασιάσει τον αριθμό των διαθέσιμων τεχνικών μέσων διάδοσης του τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος (ιδίως εάν ληφθεί υπόψη και η πληθώρα πλατφορμών μέσω των οποίων είναι πλέον προσβάσιμο το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο (διαδίκτυο, Smart tv κλπ), τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα είναι σήμερα δυνητικά άπειρα. Συνεπώς ο αριθμός των αιτήσεων για αδειοδότηση είναι πάντοτε μικρότερος από τον αριθμό των διαθεσίμων «συχνοτήτων» , όπως άλλωστε έχει αποδειχθεί κατά τις αντίστοιχες διαδικασίες, σε άλλα κράτη-μέλη.»).


----------



## rogne (Jul 31, 2015)

Ο "υπερπολλαπλασιασμός του αριθμού των διαθέσιμων τεχνικών μέσων διάδοσης του τηλεοπτικού προγράμματος" *δεν *σημαίνει ότι "οι συχνότητες είναι άπειρες". Ούτε ότι "τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα είναι σήμερα δυνητικά άπειρα" σημαίνει ότι "οι συχνότητες είναι άπειρες". Διαφορετικά, να μη σκοτίζονται για τα κανάλια τους οι καναλάρχες, να πάνε ν' ασχοληθούν με τα "τεχνικά μέσα διάδοσης" των "δυνητικών άπειρων τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων".


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2015)

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί να υπάρχουν πολλά κανάλια και καναλάκια — κι ας μην είναι άπειρα. Ούτε πολύπειρα. 

Θα ήθελα ωστόσο κάποιες εγγυήσεις ότι δεν είναι παραμάγαζα κάποιων που εξυπηρετούν άλλου είδους σκοπιμότητες. Θα ήθελα να υποβάλλει κάθε υποψήφιος καναλάρχης πλάνο που θα προβλέπει τη βιωσιμότητα του σταθμού και να μην επιτρέπεται να μένουν για πολύ καιρό ανοιχτοί όσοι σταθμοί λειτουργούν με έλλειμμα αλλά συντηρούνται με ενέσεις. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο: Θεωρείτε ότι θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπονται οι καθαρά κομματικοί σταθμοί; 

Ταυτόχρονα, θα ήθελα να δω μια πολύ σαφέστερη και αποτελεσματική πολιτική σε σχέση με τα παιχνίδια-απάτες με τα οποία επιζούν κάποιοι περιθωριακοί σταθμοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα ωστόσο κάποιες εγγυήσεις ότι δεν είναι παραμάγαζα κάποιων που εξυπηρετούν άλλου είδους σκοπιμότητες.



Γιατί πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να θέτουμε επιπλέον προδιαγραφές εκ των προτέρων ειδικά για την τηλεόραση; Έχουμε ήδη ειδικές προδιαγραφές περί αποκλεισμού των λαμογιών από εφημερίδες και ραδιοσταθμούς; Από τον αθλητισμό και τη φιλανθρωπία; Από την εκπαίδευση, ιδιωτική και δημόσια; Από την υγεία, τη δημόσια διοίκηση; Από την πολιτική; Μας βοήθησαν αν έχουμε ή μήπως χρειάζεται να βάλουμε κι εκεί, αν δεν έχουμε;

Γιατί δεν μας αρκεί η απόλυτη διαφάνεια των ιδιοκτησιακών και εργασιακών και οικονομικών σχέσεων μαζί με τη γενική νομοθεσία του κράτους για να ρυθμίσει τα όποια προβλήματα;

Και σε τελευταία ανάλυση, γιατί να μην μπορώ να είμαι συνδρομητής π.χ. στο Netflix από την Ελλάδα;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί δεν μας αρκεί η απόλυτη διαφάνεια των ιδιοκτησιακών και εργασιακών και οικονομικών σχέσεων μαζί με τη γενική νομοθεσία του κράτους για να ρυθμίσει τα όποια προβλήματα;


Ακριβώς. Γιατί έτσι ξέρεις, π.χ., ότι ο μεγαλοεκδότης Χ έχει τα λεφτά του έξω και εδώ χρωστάει τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής του. Οπότε μπορείς και να αξιολογήσεις για ποιο λόγο προπαγανδίζει τη δραχμή.

Γενικώς, κτγμ δεν υπάρχει 100% δυνατότητα να υπάρχουν αγνοί και άσπιλοι άνθρωποι στα πράγματα (στα οποιαδήποτε πράγματα). Αυτό όμως που μπορείς να διασφαλίσεις είναι διαφάνεια, πλουραλισμό, ανοιχτού τύπου σύστημα που θα δίνει πρόσβαση σε όλους και εφαρμογή του νόμου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2015)

Συμφωνώ και με τους δυο σας για τη διαφάνεια. Και έχεις δίκιο, δόκτορα. Υπερβάλλω όταν ζητώ τη ρύθμιση που ζητώ στα τηλεοπτικά. Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με τις εφημερίδες και τους ιστότοπους. Εκτός του ότι, ακόμα και αν είναι πολλές οι συχνότητες, γεγονός είναι ότι ο αριθμός τους είναι πεπερασμένος και αποφασίζεται ότι υπάρχει διαδικασία με την οποία θα διατεθούν οι συχνότητες, άρα κάποια κριτήρια θα υπάρχουν. Ο φόβος βέβαια είναι το κριτήριο του δημοκράτη να γίνει όπλο στα χέρια του ολοκληρωτικού.


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2015)

Λέει, μεταξύ άλλων, η ΕΣΗΕΑ σχετικά με τον νέο νόμο για τα ΜΜΕ (απαντώντας σε αυτό, που συζητήθηκε λίγο αλλού):



> Άρθρο 9: Απασχολούμενο προσωπικό
> 
> Παρ. 2: Το προσωπικό των υποψηφίων προς αδειοδότηση παρόχων περιεχομένου πρέπει να απαρτίζεται τουλάχιστον από:
> α. Τετρακόσια (400) άτομα για άδεια εθνικής εμβέλειας ενημερωτικού χαρακτήρα γενικού περιεχομένου.
> ...



Δεν μας λέει βέβαια τι αντιπροτείνει: αύξηση του ..."μίνιμουμ πλαφόν" (που λέγαμε αλλού), κατάργησή του, κάτι άλλο;


----------



## SBE (Oct 28, 2015)

Και γιατί σημαίνει απολύσεις; 
Ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις είναι, μάλλον λειτουργούν ήδη με το βέλτιστο αριθμό προσώπων.


----------



## rogne (Oct 28, 2015)

Ακατανόητο γιατί σημαίνει ντε και καλά απολύσεις. Οι κακές γλώσσες λένε ότι ειπώθηκε ως απλό πρόσχημα για να μη θεσπιστεί το μίνιμουμ (ομοίως και για άλλες επίμαχες διατάξεις του νόμου στις οποίες αντέδρασε ρητά η ΕΣΗΕΑ, π.χ. την ονομαστικοποίηση των μετοχών και την πολυθεσία).


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2016)

Τα παρακάτω τα γράφει ο σεσημασμένος πασόκος των Νέων Γιώργος Παπαχρήστος, αλλά, επειδή θέλει συνδρομή για να τα δει κανείς, τα αντιγράφω:

Στο μεταξύ, ενημερώνω ότι δέχθηκα, με αφορμή τα όσα έγραφα την Παρασκευή για την ΕΡΤ, πληροφόρηση για το τι συμβαίνει στο ευαγές ίδρυμα της Αγίας Παρασκευής, του οποίου την επαναλειτουργία είχε θέσει ως πρώτη προτεραιότητα ο πρόεδρος Αλέξης.
Λοιπόν η ενημέρωση σοβιετικής αισθητικής που προσφέρει το κυβερνοκάναλο, φαίνεται πως δεν καταφέρνει να προσελκύσει ούτε τους οπαδούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Του γύρισαν την πλάτη. Μπούχτισαν οι άνθρωποι και ψάχνουν να ενημερωθούν από τα κανάλια της... διαπλοκής!
Μου ανέφεραν συγκεκριμένα ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε, το κεντρικό δελτίο της ΕΡΤ έπιασε - την περασμένη Τρίτη συγκεκριμένα - τον απόλυτο πάτο: ούτε καν 3% τηλεθέαση.
Και μου ανέφεραν επίσης ότι υπάρχουν εκπομπές μηδενικής τηλεθέασης (κάτι δήθεν τάχα πολιτιστικές, του τύπου «κουλτούρα - ταγάρι»), και πως κοντά στο μηδέν κινούνται συνολικά οι τηλεθεάσεις της ΕΡΤ2 και της ΕΡΤ3. «Κανάλια που δεν τα βλέπει κανείς» μου αποκάλυψε η πηγή μου.
Τέτοια επιτυχία το εγχείρημα. Δηλαδή, για να είμαι ακριβής, άλλη μια τεράστια επιτυχία Τσίπρα!..
(Μήπως οι αρμόδιοι υπουργοί, παράλληλα με τις ηχηρές εξαγγελίες τους περί του διαγωνισμού για τις άδειες των ιδιωτικών καναλιών, πρέπει να ενημερώσουν τη Βουλή επί του θέματος; Ητοι, τι μας κοστίζει η ΕΡΤ συνολικά, τι κάθε κανάλι της και τι τηλεθέαση έχει το καθένα από αυτά. Ετσι, για το value for money ρε γαμώτο...)
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5327187/stigma-deyteras/​
Δεν ξέρω αν τα νούμερα αδικούν την ΕΡΤ γιατί, αν περίμενε η τηλεόραση γενικά να ζήσει από την πελατεία μου, θα είχαν κλείσει όλα τα κανάλια. Εσείς ενημερώνεστε από την ΕΡΤ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εσείς ενημερώνεστε από την ΕΡΤ;


Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εσείς ενημερώνεστε από την ΕΡΤ;


Αν πω «ναι» και απαριθμήσω καπάκι τα ονόματα τριών παρουσιαστών, παίρνω πόντους για διορισμό;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν πω «ναι» και απαριθμήσω καπάκι τα ονόματα τριών παρουσιαστών, παίρνω πόντους για διορισμό;


Ασυζητητί.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2016)

Εγώ όταν ήμουνα Ελλάδα τα Χριστούγεννα μια μέρα πέτυχα την αρχή των ειδήσεων. Πρώτη είδηση διεθνής. Δεύτερη ελληνική. Με το που άκουσα τη δεύτερη είδηση μου ανέβηκε το αίμα στο κεφάλι και άλλαξα κανάλι μετά βρισιδίου. Ο εκφωνητής ήταν κάποιος που τον ήξερα παλιά από το Μπιμπισί (ονόματα δε λέμε, οικογένειες δε θίγουμε) και το μόνο που σκέφτηκα ήταν ότι θα έπρεπε να ντρέπεται που διαβάζει τέτοιες ειδήσεις (και υποθέτω τις συντάσσει κιόλας). Βεβαίως η καρέκλα είναι γλυκιά και διώχνει όλες τις ντροπές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2016)

nickel said:


> Τα παρακάτω τα γράφει ο σεσημασμένος πασόκος των Νέων Γιώργος Παπαχρήστος, αλλά, επειδή θέλει συνδρομή για να τα δει κανείς, τα αντιγράφω:Στο μεταξύ, ενημερώνω ότι δέχθηκα, με αφορμή τα όσα έγραφα την Παρασκευή για την ΕΡΤ, πληροφόρηση για το τι συμβαίνει στο ευαγές ίδρυμα της Αγίας Παρασκευής, του οποίου την επαναλειτουργία είχε θέσει ως πρώτη προτεραιότητα ο πρόεδρος Αλέξης.
> Λοιπόν η ενημέρωση σοβιετικής αισθητικής που προσφέρει το κυβερνοκάναλο, φαίνεται πως δεν καταφέρνει να προσελκύσει ούτε τους οπαδούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Του γύρισαν την πλάτη. Μπούχτισαν οι άνθρωποι και ψάχνουν να ενημερωθούν από τα κανάλια της... διαπλοκής!
> Μου ανέφεραν συγκεκριμένα ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε, το κεντρικό δελτίο της ΕΡΤ έπιασε - την περασμένη Τρίτη συγκεκριμένα - τον απόλυτο πάτο: ούτε καν 3% τηλεθέαση.
> Και μου ανέφεραν επίσης ότι υπάρχουν εκπομπές μηδενικής τηλεθέασης (κάτι δήθεν τάχα πολιτιστικές, του τύπου «κουλτούρα - ταγάρι»), και πως κοντά στο μηδέν κινούνται συνολικά οι τηλεθεάσεις της ΕΡΤ2 και της ΕΡΤ3. «Κανάλια που δεν τα βλέπει κανείς» μου αποκάλυψε η πηγή μου.
> ...



Δεν ενημερώνομαι από την τηλεόραση, αλλά ο πασόκος θα μπορούσε, αντί να στηρίζεται σ' αυτά που του "αναφέρουν", να κοιτάξει τις μετρήσεις της AGB, όπου η πρόσβαση είναι ανοιχτή για όλους. Αθροιστικά η ΕΡΤ1 και η ΕΡΤ2 πιάνουν γύρω στο 7% εβδομαδιαίως. Τα άλλα κανάλια βρίσκονται περίπου στα εξής νούμερα:

Mega: 13%
ANT1: 16%
Alpha: 16%
Star: 10%
ΣΚΑΪ: 9%
E: 7%

Αυτά πάνω-κάτω τον τελευταίο μήνα, εννοείται πως υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα. Αν δει κανείς τις λίστες με τις ενημερωτικές εκπομπές, η ΕΡΤ1 καταλαμβάνει αρκετές θέσεις της 40αδας κάθε εβδομάδα. Δεν είναι στα τοπ, αλλά δεν είναι και ο απόλυτος πάτος. Γενικά όμως οι ενημερωτικές εκπομπές πιάνουν χαμηλά ποσοστά σε όλα τα κανάλια. Πάνε οι "παλιές, καλές εποχές". Το Ίντερνετ έχει σαρώσει την τηλεοπτική ενημέρωση. Οι εκπομπές πολιτισμού ποτέ δεν είχαν υψηλά ποσοστά. Λογικό, στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε (όχι ότι σε άλλες χώρες πιάνουν τρελά ποσοστά, μην γελιόμαστε, η τηλεόραση είναι για διασκέδαση πρωτίστως).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν πω «ναι» και απαριθμήσω καπάκι τα ονόματα τριών παρουσιαστών, παίρνω πόντους για διορισμό;


Καταλήψεις έχεις κάνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Καταλήψεις έχεις κάνει;



Σε μπριζολάδικα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2016)

Λες να έχεις πιθανότητες για το Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Μάλλον για το Κτηνοτροφικής Κατανάλωσης με βλέπω...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2016)

Ωραία, να έχουμε ευκολότερη πρόσβαση στα κοψίδια. Θα δηλώσω δοκτορική συγγένεια, μπας και πιάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Δεν πρέπει πρώτα να γίνω κυβερνητικό στέλεχος όμως; Νομίζω πως θα αργήσει αυτό...

(Τα παρόντα ενοχοποιητικά ποστ θα αυτοκαταργηθούν προσεχώς...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2016)

Σε ένα εύληπτο γράφημα οι κυβερνητικές θέσεις για τον νόμο που συζητιέται σήμερα στη Βουλή.







Επιτρέψτε μου να εστιάσω σε ένα μόνο θέμα (που το είχαμε εντοπίσει και στις συζητήσεις μας εδώ). Τον αριθμό του προσωπικού (3ο και 5ο επιχείρημα στα πράσινα, κάτω αριστερά). Ο ΠτΒ επικαλέστηκε σήμερα τον αριθμό (που ορίζεται από τον νόμο) για να επιχειρηματολογήσει σχετικά με τη βιωσιμότητα των καναλιών και άρα την εξάρτησή τους από άλλα συμφέροντα. Με άλλα λόγια, σε ένα κλασικό δείγμα κυκλικού συλλογισμού, ο νόμος ορίζει ποιος θα είναι βιώσιμος και με βάση και τον ορισμό αυτόν τεκμαίρει πόσες άδειες δικαιολογούνται (αφού το επιχείρημα με τις συχνότητες δεν ισχύει φυσικά με το ψηφιακό φάσμα). Με άλλα λόγια, όποιοι έχουν λεφτά να συντηρήσουν τον γραφειοκρατικά προβλεπόμενο μηχανισμό, οκ, θα μπορούν να ενημερώνουν πανελλαδικά. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να τα καταφέρει πιο αποδοτικά (χωρίς παρανομίες, εννοείται), δεν θα του επιτρέπεται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2016)

Χρήσιμο κείμενο:

ΠΑΝΟΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΑΤΟΣ*
*Χρονικό προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου*
Καθημερινή 17.02.2016

Δ​​εν θα αργήσει η ώρα που η προκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού για τις τέσσερις και μόνο άδειες τηλεοπτικής εκπομπής γενικού περιεχομένου θα προσβληθεί στο ΣτΕ με αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων και αίτηση ακυρώσεως. Με το άρθρο αυτό θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους αναγνώστες για τα βασικά ενδεχόμενα επιχειρήματα των πληττομένων ενδιαφερομένων ως προς την αντισυνταγματικότητα της «ακαλαίσθητης» –υπό καβαφική έννοια– τροπολογίας του άρθρου 2Α ν. 4339/2015. Ο πρώτος λόγος ακυρώσεως θα αφορά την αντίθεση της τροπολογίας στο γράμμα και τον σκοπό του άρθρου 15§2 Συντ., λόγω παρακάμψεως του ΕΣΡ, με τις ακόλουθες αιτιάσεις: α) Ο έλεγχος της ραδιοφωνίας και της τηλεοράσεως υπάγεται στην αποκλειστική αρμοδιότητα του ΕΣΡ. Ο άμεσος έλεγχος και στα τρία εδάφια της συνταγματικής διατάξεως είναι ο αυτός. Ολα τα άλλα είναι προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις. β) Το θεμελιωδέστερο στοιχείο αμέσου ελέγχου είναι πάντα κατά το Σύνταγμα η χορήγηση τηλεοπτικής άδειας. γ) Το ΕΣΡ είναι όργανο του κράτους. Δεν είναι ΝΠΔΔ. Διάκριση μεταξύ κρατικού ελέγχου και ελέγχου του ΕΣΡ θα ήταν λαθεμένη. δ) Το άρθρο 15§2 δεν κάνει καμία διάκριση μεταξύ ενός πυρήνα αρμοδιοτήτων ελέγχου του ΕΣΡ και άλλων αρμοδιοτήτων «εκτός πυρήνα» που ανήκουν κάπου αλλού. Ολες οι αρμοδιότητες του άρθρου 15§2 Συντ. ανήκουν εν πάση περιπτώσει σε αυτόν τον πυρήνα. ε) Το πρόβλημα «ανωτέρας βίας» που επικαλείται η Αιτιολογική Εκθεση, ήτοι η διαπιστωθείσα αδυναμία της Διασκέψεως των προέδρων της Βουλής να εκλέξει νέα μέλη του ΕΣΡ, δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει παράβαση του άρθρου 15§2 Συντ. Μια τέτοια θεωρία ανωτέρας βίας που δικαιολογεί συνταγματικές εκτροπές δεν έχει ποτέ υποστηριχθεί από κανένα και δεν έχει καμία τύχη στο ΣτΕ.

Ενας δεύτερος λόγος θα αφορά την αντίθεση της «ακαλαίσθητης» ρυθμίσεως στο άρθρο 14§9 εδ. β΄ Συντ. Σύμφωνα με τη διάταξη αυτή, ο νόμος προβλέπει τα μέτρα και τους περιορισμούς που είναι απαραίτητοι για τη διασφάλιση της διαφάνειας και της πολυφωνίας στην ενημέρωση. Πρώτιστη υποχρέωση του κράτους είναι να ευνοεί την πολυφωνία και όχι να την περιορίζει. Τέτοιος περιορισμός της κρατικής υποχρεώσεως διασφαλίσεως πολυφωνίας θα ήταν δυνατός μόνο για άκρως ορισμένους λόγους δημοσίου συμφέροντος, αναγομένους σε άλλη συνταγματική αρχή. Που όπως θα δειχθεί στη συνέχεια κάθε άλλο παρά τεκμηριώνονται στην Αιτιολογική Εκθεση.

Ο τρίτος λόγος θα αφορά την παράβαση του άρθρου 10§§1,2 της ΕΣΔΑ. Η κυβέρνηση θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει ότι περιορισμοί στον αριθμό των τηλεοπτικών αδειών, ήτοι στην ελευθερία εκφράσεως, την οικονομική ελευθερία και τον πλουραλισμό επιτρέπονται κατά την ΕΣΔΑ μόνο για λόγους που αφορούν κυρίως την εδαφική ακεραιότητα, την ασφάλεια της χώρας, την υγεία και το απόρρητο. Καμία απολύτως σχέση με την Αιτιολογική Εκθεση. Οσο για τα τρία επιχειρήματα της Εκθέσεως, είναι τόσο αδύναμα που δύσκολα μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί ότι μπορούν να δικαιολογήσουν την αδιαμφισβήτητη προσβολή των άρθρων 15§2, 14§9 εδ. β΄ Συντ. και 10§2 ΕΣΔΑ.

Συνοπτικά: α) Το κράτος δεν έχει δικαίωμα να κλείνει επιχειρήσεις για να καταστήσει οικονομικά βιώσιμες τις υπόλοιπες. Ούτε κουρεία, ούτε δικηγορικά γραφεία, ούτε τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς. Στα συντάγματα των δυτικών δημοκρατιών αυτά τα ρυθμίζει η αγορά και όχι το κράτος. β) Ο πίνακας της Αιτιολογικής Εκθέσεως είναι μεροληπτικός, ακατανόητος, ανακριβής και λαθεμένος. Πάντως, το επιχείρημα ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να το κάνει όπως η «Τσεχία» δεν έχει πιθανότητα στο ΣτΕ. Εκτός και εάν κάποιοι ονειρεύονται στο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό τοπίο την Τσεχία του «Αστείου» του Κούντερα. γ) Το επιχείρημα ότι τάχα οι εξελίξεις της τεχνολογίας επιβάλλουν περιορισμό του ψηφιακού φάσματος προκειμένου το «υπόλοιπο» να δοθεί υποχρεωτικά στην κινητή τηλεφωνία είναι αόριστο και μη πειστικό, αν δεν καθοριστεί: 1) Πόσο ακριβώς μέρος του φάσματος θα δοθεί στην κινητή τηλεφωνία και ποια κινητή τηλεφωνία; 2) Από ποια ακριβώς διάταξη διεθνούς συνθήκης επιβάλλεται η διάθεση του συγκεκριμένου μέρους του φάσματος στην κινητή τηλεφωνία; 3) Γιατί το υπολειπόμενο μέρος του φάσματος, μετά την αφαίρεση, αρκεί μόνο για 4 τηλεοπτικές άδειες γενικού περιεχομένου; 5) Γιατί να μην περιοριστούν οι 4 άδειες κρατικής τηλεοράσεως προκειμένου να απελευθερωθεί φάσμα;

Μία Αιτιολογική Εκθεση που δεν δίδει σαφείς απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα εύλογα ερωτήματα απλώς συσκοτίζει, με υψιπετές ψευδοτεχνοκρατικό ύφος, αλλά δεν ξεγελάει έμπειρους δικαστές.

Ταπεινή συμβουλή από έναν καθηγητή του διοικητικού δικαίου και δικηγόρο στο ΣτΕ για ένα τέταρτο του αιώνα. Η κυβέρνηση να πάρει πίσω την «ακαλαίσθητη» και πρόδηλα αντισυνταγματική ρύθμιση. Πρόκειται για το χρονικό προαναγγελθέντος, βέβαιου και δίκαιου θανάτου.

* Ο κ. Πάνος Λαζαράτος είναι καθηγητής Διοικητικού Δικαίου στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

Ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω αν η τέως ΕΡΤ και η διάδοχος ΝΕΡΙΤ είχε την παραγωγή τσαπατσουλιάς που εμφανίζονται στα σούπερ (και αλλού) της σημερινής ΕΡΤ. Ίσως ναι, ίσως και όχι. Η αίσθησή μου είναι πάντως ότι η κατάσταση έχει επιδεινωθεί:


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Επειδή δεν βλέπω το λάθος στη φωτογραφία, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις;


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2016)

Παραστατικά:

https://www.google.gr/maps/dir/Gian...ce2b997c0!2m2!1d20.8537466!2d39.6650288?hl=en


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2016)

Ούτε εγώ θα το είχα καταλάβει αν δεν είχα φίλη από τα Γιαννιτσά :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

Συνεχίζουμε με τον κοτζάμ αντιδραστήρα που λειτουργεί καταναλώνοντας τελικά σίγμα από τις γενικές (μασημένα τα θέτε πχια :) ):


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Εγώ το βλέπω σαν δύο ανεξάρτητες προτάσεις. Λείπει η τελεία.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2016)

SBE said:


> Εγώ το βλέπω σαν δύο ανεξάρτητες προτάσεις. Λείπει η τελεία.



+1. Αλλά μπαίνει τελεία στο τέλος της γραμμής στα σουπεράκια; Ρωτάω, δεν ξέρω, γιατί τηλεόραση δεν βλέπω.

Στον υποτιτλισμό πάντως, σε τέτοια narrative —δηλαδή επιπλέον υπέρτιτλους που δεν αποδίδουν κάτι που ακούγεται ή φαίνεται στο βίντεο, αλλά προστέθηκε μετά το γύρισμα, όπως τα σουπεράκια— συχνά δεν μπαίνει.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Νομίζω όχι. Είναι νοητή τελεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

@SBE: Αν υπάρχει τελεία (νοητή ή άλλη) οι προτάσεις είναι κάπως ασύνδετες. Επιπλέον, μη στέκεσαι μόνο στη γενική. Για τον «αντιδραστήρα» τι λες;


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Για τον «αντιδραστήρα» τι λες;



Fail. Reactor fail. Beware of the fallout, the radioactive rain with heavy water.  
Εκτός αν η συσκευή είναι χημικός αντιδραστήρας.

_High On Radiation_ - Reactory :devil:


Ας μην κολλάμε όμως στο ασήμαντο με την τελεία (άλλωστε σε τίτλους και σούπερ το ασύνδετο μεταξύ προτάσεων δεν είναι σπάνιο), γιατί χάνουμε το σημαντικό, το αντιδραστικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

Χημικός αντιδραστήρας με βρόχινο νερό. Πλάκα θα είχε, ναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

Εδώ, π.χ., πριν μπαγιατέψει εντελώς, οι «*δε*υ*σμεύσεις» πέρασαν απαρατήρητες από τον συλλέκτη του στιγμιοτύπου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χημικός αντιδραστήρας με βρόχινο νερό. Πλάκα θα είχε, ναι.



Και σχετική φβική συζήτηση:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και σχετική φβική συζήτηση:
> ...



Ε, βάλε μας την είδηση, βρε Δόκτορα, για να καταλάβουμε περί τίνος πρόκειται, γιατί μόνο με τα σχόλια και τα πέριξ του, χωρίς το ζουμί, φυλαγόμαστε και μυρίζουμε τα νύχια μας μήπως υπάρχει έστω και μία περίπτωση να το πει κάποιος αντιδραστήρα αυτό το πράμα, έστω και τραβηγμένο απ' τα μαλλιά, πριν το ρίξουμε στη χωματερή. Μην κρατάς κλειστά τα χαρτιά, γιατί στο ίδιο τραπέζι παίζουμε, το λεξιλογικό, συμπαίκτες, όχι αντίπαλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

Δεν έχω περισσότερα, αν είχα δεν θα έβαζα; Με ξέρεις για άνθρωπο που δεν δίνει πηγές; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2016)

ΟΚ, υποθέτω ότι εννοεί (δεν το άκουσα ούτε το είδα) χημικό αντιδραστήρα.

(1) Ο εφευρέτης είναι αυτός (είναι γεμάτο το νέτι, μια γκουγκλιά και στον βρίσκει).

(2) Επίσης προφανώς, το στιγμιότυπο θα μπορούσε να είναι και από την ΕΡΤ των σαμαροβενιζέλων (και άρα να είμαι φάουλ εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή στο λογότυπο).


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

ΟΚ, ο εφευρέτης έχει ανακαλύψει τον τροχό. 
Όλοι αυτοί οι δημοσιογράφοι που τον παιρνουν συνεντευξη δεν ρωτάνε κανέναν αν ο εφευρέτης λέει βλακείες ή όχι;


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Τελικά μόνο εγώ δεν έχω βγει στα κανάλια να πουλήσω μούρη, έτσι όπως φαίνεται...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2016)

Ναι, έχω ξαναδιαβάσει γι' αυτόν. Ειδικά εκεί που περιφρονητικά και όλο περηφάνεια λέει πώς δουλεύει την γεννήτριά του με ελαιόλαδο αντί πετρέλαιο, που είναι 4-5 φορές ακριβότερο, έχω ρίξει το γέλιο της αρκούδας.


----------

